# helloooooooo spain england calling



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

weres all the crew ????????????
come on its like a graveyard on here 


ive not even been pub tonight


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We´ve been wondering where you were. I had the visitors who have now gone (locking the key in the guest room behind em!!) and I´ve got another lot coming on Tuesday for a week... and rain is forecast yippeeee!!!!

Tallulah, only yesterday was saying that we havint seen you for a while! Get back in here!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> We´ve been wondering where you were. I had the visitors who have now gone (locking the key in the guest room behind em!!) and I´ve got another lot coming on Tuesday for a week... and rain is forecast yippeeee!!!!
> 
> Tallulah, only yesterday was saying that we havint seen you for a while! Get back in here!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxx


im here im here were have you all been thats the question ?
ive been tt for 2 days now bad poorly tootsies again ouch ouch ouch
its nice n sunny here lol
yeah i read about your knight in shining armour proper decent chap young steve is.
whats the going rate for a night at hotel jojo,s 
must be like the sally army on soup day at yours 
im going to treat you at xmas to a hotel jojo,s iluminated sign for outside


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> im here im here were have you all been thats the question ?
> ive been tt for 2 days now bad poorly tootsies again ouch ouch ouch
> its nice n sunny here lol
> yeah i read about your knight in shining armour proper decent chap young steve is.
> ...



I´m gonna start charging soon!!!! Its not so much the use of the room, its the entertaining that I find a nuisance! They´ll sit around the pool for a couple of hours which is fine, but then they come in and need feeding or taking out cos "they´ve had enough sun for today"!!!!

The sally army soup kitchen is a good analogy mate, altho I do day trips out too!!!!!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m gonna start charging soon!!!! Its not so much the use of the room, its the entertaining that I find a nuisance! They´ll sit around the pool for a couple of hours which is fine, but then they come in and need feeding or taking out cos "they´ve had enough sun for today"!!!!
> 
> The sally army soup kitchen is a good analogy mate, altho I do day trips out too!!!!!
> 
> Jo


ive had a real hectic week had to go ipswich one day and back and edinbourgh the day after and back made my feet bad again they are about halfway through the healing process think ive just set them back a bit though bleeding and all sorts coming out of them 
i have to go to nuneaton in about ten mins so i will catch up with u later jo
nice to hear from u thought tallulah would have been on at night but no show !
i will be on tonight around 11ish see u then if your on
cheers steptoe


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> ive had a real hectic week had to go ipswich one day and back and edinbourgh the day after and back made my feet bad again they are about halfway through the healing process think ive just set them back a bit though bleeding and all sorts coming out of them
> i have to go to nuneaton in about ten mins so i will catch up with u later jo
> nice to hear from u thought tallulah would have been on at night but no show !
> i will be on tonight around 11ish see u then if your on
> cheers steptoe


And you say us women constantly whinge. 

Ipswich/Edinburgh/Nuneaton - you little jetsetter you! Any of this to do with coming to Spain though? How are the plans coming on? Any more great deals on eBay LOL!!!

Nice to see you back tho'

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> And you say us women constantly whinge.
> 
> Ipswich/Edinburgh/Nuneaton - you little jetsetter you! Any of this to do with coming to Spain though? How are the plans coming on? Any more great deals on eBay LOL!!!
> 
> ...


wont be long girl wont be long yes its all business  related doing very well at the min. spain may have to wait while the going is this good im afraid cant complain though cash is flowing in nicely all going in the bank for are future move over to spain.
nice to hear from you but can,t seem to catch you on at the moment !
i will be on tonight after yes u guessed it some fine old amber nector lataz 
party animal


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> wont be long girl wont be long yes its all business  related doing very well at the min. spain may have to wait while the going is this good im afraid cant complain though cash is flowing in nicely all going in the bank for are future move over to spain.
> nice to hear from you but can,t seem to catch you on at the moment !
> i will be on tonight after yes u guessed it some fine old amber nector lataz
> party animal


LOL!! Arthur Dailey got nothing on you mate!!! 

Later,
Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> LOL!! Arthur Dailey got nothing on you mate!!!
> 
> Later,
> Tallulah.x


get your bum on here tonight and lets have a chat


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> get your bum on here tonight and lets have a chat


LOL!! Room for a little one?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> get your bum on here tonight and lets have a chat


You want to talk to Tallulah's bum?

Don't know why it would specifically have to be Tallulah's.....cos there's no shortage of other people on Expat Forums talking out of their ass!

Which reminds me.....where's that sad loser Stravinsky?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

how very cheeky!!!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> how very cheeky!!!!



im here your not green lights off who,s the party animal now


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You want to talk to Tallulah's bum?
> 
> Don't know why it would specifically have to be Tallulah's.....cos there's no shortage of other people on Expat Forums talking out of their ass!
> 
> Which reminds me.....where's that sad loser Stravinsky?



she may have a very nice bum !
she may have a real big mama bum i dont care great to chat with and a real lady.
and congratulations for u and your son extreme nice to hear he,s winning and making a great start in what must be a very hard path in life 
take my hat off to you and your son mate.
i to have big hurdles with my illness and no how much of a struggle life can be great to hear a sucsess story


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> she may have a very nice bum !
> she may have a real big mama bum i dont care great to chat with and a real lady.


Aw, I'm blushing - see my cheeks have gone all pink. Tee hee!

Tallulah.x


----------

